# Elk hunt



## beersndeer (Apr 24, 2016)

Anyone from GA planning on making a trip out west to chase elk this year? I am patiently waiting on New Mexico draw results.


----------



## uturn (Apr 24, 2016)

Not yet but, on my bucket list sure enough...

Had the chance about 10yrs ago and got talked into going to the only class reunion I ever made my 35th...boy what a dud!

Been kickin myself since that evening!!

Guess it ain't over till it's over !??!

Good luck!!


----------



## deerbuster (Apr 26, 2016)

Constantly weighing the options of OTC tags and my inexperience in Elk country. But I'll definitely try and tackle a Public Land OTC hunt in the next couple of years


----------



## beersndeer (Apr 26, 2016)

deerbuster said:


> Constantly weighing the options of OTC tags and my inexperience in Elk country. But I'll definitely try and tackle a Public Land OTC hunt in the next couple of years



I would highly suggest it. There are a couple states where you can get an OTC tag and have success. I never thought anything would replace my love of hunting whitetail until I went elk hunting.


----------



## deerbuster (Apr 27, 2016)

beersndeer said:


> I would highly suggest it. There are a couple states where you can get an OTC tag and have success. I never thought anything would replace my love of hunting whitetail until I went elk hunting.



After some research I've come down to two states, Colorado and Utah. Now its just coming up with time and funds to be able to accomplish it.


----------



## beersndeer (Apr 27, 2016)

Just got off the phone with NM game and fish... I drew 1st season archery elk tag


----------



## deerbuster (Apr 27, 2016)

beersndeer said:


> Just got off the phone with NM game and fish... I drew 1st season archery elk tag



Heck of a draw. Congrats!


----------



## Mac (Apr 28, 2016)

When last year on my first elk hunt,  OTC, 2nd Colorado gun season.

Applied for ML Cow, tags and will go OTC  archery or gun if we don't draw.


----------



## Scoutman (Apr 28, 2016)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Scoutman (Apr 29, 2016)

I go every September for 2 weeks OTC archery in Colorado, been going since 05. You'll be hooked if you aren't careful.


----------



## beersndeer (Apr 30, 2016)

Scoutman is correct it is very addictive.


----------



## BPowell92 (May 2, 2016)

I'll be in SW Colorado for the first 2 weeks.


----------



## Scoutman (May 2, 2016)

I leave Wednesday May 11th for a week of scouting in Colorado, I can't wait.


----------



## GillCommander (May 3, 2016)

Do you get the deer/elk combo or just the elk.....im still deciding lol. Nov 5-13 ill be in CO.


----------



## beersndeer (May 3, 2016)

Good luck on your scouting trip Scoutman. My unit in NM just had more snow this past weekend.


----------



## Scoutman (May 3, 2016)

GC,
I do OTC archery first 2 weeks of season every year. I used to guide during rifle season though.


----------



## autoturkey (May 4, 2016)

I go every year the last week in sept.Very addictive!!!Cant wait to go back.We do OTC in area 214 Just outside steamboat.


----------



## beersndeer (May 5, 2016)

autoturkey said:


> Very addictive!!!



I fully agree with you.


----------



## cape buffalo (May 9, 2016)

after 5 years of trying to draw again.  i drew new Mexico in a prime unit..Sept 12-24 prime rut cant wait..


----------



## beersndeer (May 9, 2016)

cape buffalo said:


> after 5 years of trying to draw again.  i drew new Mexico in a prime unit..Sept 12-24 prime rut cant wait..



Which unit where you lucky enough to draw?


----------



## Scoutman (May 10, 2016)

Cape,
Congrats on tag, good luck


----------



## 7dawg9 (May 10, 2016)

autoturkey said:


> I go every year the last week in sept.Very addictive!!!Cant wait to go back.We do OTC in area 214 Just outside steamboat.



West of Steamboat toward Hayden, or north toward Clark? I'm out there every year, maybe we're there at same time.


----------



## autoturkey (May 12, 2016)

we hunt between hayden and steam boat in a little town called milner.We go every last week in sept.


----------



## 7dawg9 (May 12, 2016)

Autoturkey, sent you a PM.


----------



## 660griz (May 13, 2016)

I have been twice to Colorado with OTC archery tags. We hunt near Pagosa Springs. Looks like we are taking this year off and planning for 2017. Good luck everyone. Post pics.


----------



## Scoutman (May 19, 2016)

Back from scouting, saw 50+ elk, a few mulies and no bears. Got 5 new areas and getting ready for August. Weather wasn't the best, rainy and slick, but no snow to deal with.


----------



## uturn (May 19, 2016)

Man I wanna go!!!


----------



## beersndeer (May 20, 2016)

Scoutman sounds like you had a good trip. Hows was the antler growth looking?


----------



## QuackAddict (May 20, 2016)

I'll be missing it for the first time in 11 years!  Surprise baby #3 on the way and due late August.   Should have listened to my pops and kept that thing in my...


----------



## Scoutman (May 20, 2016)

Didn't see any bulls, my buddy did but couldn't really tell much about antlers though. Put out 3 cameras so time will tell if bears don't eat them. I can't wait for August.


----------



## beersndeer (May 23, 2016)

Scoutman what do you think about this spot?


----------



## Scoutman (May 24, 2016)

That is a beautiful area!


----------



## godogs57 (May 25, 2016)

Congrats on your draw. I'll be in unit 49 first week of rifle season. I flip flop between 49 and 55A on alternating years....landowner tags. 

Best of luck this fall...shoot straight.


----------



## beersndeer (May 25, 2016)

godogs57 said:


> Congrats on your draw. I'll be in unit 49 first week of rifle season. I flip flop between 49 and 55A on alternating years....landowner tags.
> 
> Best of luck this fall...shoot straight.



Those are two good units, they are not the trophy units of the GILA's but do hold big elk.


----------



## Mac (May 25, 2016)

A friend and I drew ML cow tags in SW Colorado,  Sept 10 to 18th.


----------



## Greggselk (Jun 3, 2016)

*NM Elk TAG*

Me and my brother and User Cape Buffalo in a few threads above drew the same hunt going to be a good year


----------



## Thunder Head (Jun 10, 2016)

I drew a second archery tag in N.M.

Ive been humping up the mtn. hard and dang if I haven't developed a sore knee. Ive been taking it easy for a week and it hasn't helped. Not sure what im going to do about it yet.


----------



## Scoutman (Jun 10, 2016)

Put some ice on it, 20 minutes on, 1hour off. Take it easy a couple days, probably just swollen a little.


----------



## QuackAddict (Jun 10, 2016)

Go get a shot of cortisone and you will be mountain ready.


----------



## deers2ward (Jun 11, 2016)

QuackAddict said:


> Go get a shot of cortisone and you will be mountain ready.



Like Varsity Blues


----------



## 7dawg9 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just got back from two weeks in Steamboat. They're starting to bugle. My buddy that lives out there drew a tag in Brown's Park, took 21 points. He's 46 and is hoping to get drawn once more in his lifetime !


----------



## 7dawg9 (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm back out here until end of July. The fire up by Walden is expected to burn until October. Several of the units between Walden and Clark have been closed for this season. The areas northeast of Clark and Steamboat have way more elk than usual for this time of year.


----------

